# my zoo!



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thought i'd show you all my zoo as it is at the minute  some of the photos are old but i likes them!

Snakes:

kellogg - cornsnake

vinnie - cornsnake

casper - cornsnake

neo - cornsnake

lily - childrens python

custard - albino cape house snake

monty - royal python

george - trinket snake

boris - BCI x hog island boa

missy - hog island boa

tequila - mexican black kingsnake

dave - white lipped python

kai - western hognose

obi - sumartran black blood python

marley - tangerine honduran milksnake

Domino - black ratsnake

Seven - albino black ratsnake (dominos mum)


Lizards:
frog

zema

trinity

digit

pogo


Frogs:
mr & mrs


Toads:
tic, tac, fish, chip & noodle


Others:
malcolm & trevor

gary & partrick

fluffy


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

fantastic photos


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanksss


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Wow that is quite a zoo you got. They are all soo beautiful. Love Trinity and Digit. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Cecile (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi pogo,
Thanks for sharing your pets pictures with everyone.
I like casper and kai most. Dave, obi and fluffy scared me. Like digit helping you in uploading pictures


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

your zoo very fun ! but ! when i see a snake ! i am fear !


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

You must have a really big house!! I liked domino and pogo the best


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Superash said:


> You must have a really big house!! I liked domino and pogo the best


Haha i really don't!


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

Woah!! You really do have a zoo.lol.


----------



## just a zoologist (Mar 24, 2017)

wow i love them all sepichally the green frogs cause froge one of my favourite animals


----------

